# 1-2 Needed for Venice LA 4/23-4/26



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Need 1-2 to guys to split expenses on offshore fishing trip out of Venice next week. Drive in on Thurs fish Fri and Sat drive home Sun. This is not a Chartered trip just split expenses. PM for all details


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys I have received many PM's on details for this trip and have replied to all and haven't received a call back so not sure if my replies have went through.. If not I apologize to y'all..so here is some info 1 spot open 31' CC Twin 300 Yamaha's and boat owner has a cabin and ice machine... Fishing for everything offshore....Drive 4/23 in Fish 4/24 & 4/25 Drive Home 4/26...Split Fuel and Food Around $60 a day!!!! If interested PM me with a phone #


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Still one spot open for this weekend going to be a helluva trip don't miss out......PM Now and lets go fishing...Fishing Fri and Sat


----------

